# My latest...



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Like everyone else, I/we need more slingshots? I keep telling myself that anyway... A few weeks ago I was making a knife and a friend passed along some knife scale blanks for consideration. Not that I wasnt grateful for the wood but the two blanks werent a bookmatched pair and the figure in the wood was so drasticly different I didnt use them. The wood was Desert Ironwood which is a kissing cousin of Mesquite to which I sometimes think I'm embillically connected, be it woodworking, BBQing or standing next to while on fire. So, along comes another slingshot with my best attempt at being somewhat artistic or creative. The holster is different from the last one I made and very much minimized. I had been experimenting with methods in which to harden formed leather and this one is HARD! The body of the SS actually make a slight click sound as it snaps into the holster. The retension snap turned out to be overkill but since Murphy and his laws always spend time over here it might be a good thing to have anyway.


----------



## mastersedge (Nov 2, 2013)

very nice sir.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful shooter and very nice holster. Your checkering is really sweet, too!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!! That's some really nice work there!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thats a really beautifull couple  These holster ss combos would be quick sellers imo.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Thats a sweet Duo, shooter & holster match perfect.
I believe i need some leather tools !!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SSOTM !


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow great job!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I am very impressed.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

LOVE IT BUD! Awesome and really neat holster too! Excellent combo!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job on that


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice both ! 
Cheers


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

very impressive, I can honestly say that you are definitely artistic.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

The SS and the holster are a beautiful combination. A perfect match. Thank you for sharing, Greavous. Love your creation.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful!

jazz


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

That a real Beauty, nice wood combination, and a very nice holster.

How do you make that groovers in it? Do you call this checkering??


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, it is called "checkering" over here in the states. In this case it is "hand-cut checkering" done with a small handful of specialty files. Mine are from a company called Dem-Bart . It is one of those skills that just takes time to learn. My first works were garbage and this one is my finest thus far although I admit it will be years before Webley calls me up! Im a checkering fool these days. I even have checkered micarta and with complete failure a piece of leather.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I absolutely love that combo!!! Wow!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## mastersedge (Nov 2, 2013)

Please let me know when your ready to sell one of these babies.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful Slingshot, very nice pair with that Holster.

I love the "used" look of the Leather.

And very nice Pictures too! Sweet!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This slingshot is awesome cool!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It's the complete package! I love it. You did a great job.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Greavous said:


> Yes, it is called "checkering" over here in the states. In this case it is "hand-cut checkering" done with a small handful of specialty files. Mine are from a company called Dem-Bart . It is one of those skills that just takes time to learn. My first works were garbage and this one is my finest thus far although I admit it will be years before Webley calls me up! Im a checkering fool these days. I even have checkered micarta and with complete failure a piece of leather.


Thanks for the answer Gravous.

Well i find you a real master with this checkering work. that gives a good grip on a slingshot i think.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

A master I am most definitely not! Im a grasshopper. Checkering adds so much grip and feel to a slinger words dont describe it well. Its kinda like the slingshot is gripping you instead of the other way around.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That was some work right there... how long did it take you to do all the checkering?

Also the subdued colors really work on this one... good job on that... many/most would have gone with far more contrasting choices.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy Moly Rocky, it's a beauty. Nice job on the checkering. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> That was some work right there... how long did it take you to do all the checkering?
> 
> Also the subdued colors really work on this one... good job on that... many/most would have gone with far more contrasting choices.


The checkering is about a 3 hour job give or take. That is pretty fast vs. some of my initial efforts. There have been times when I stopped and sanded everything off and started over but they are becoming fewer and further between. The thing that kinked those two woods up were simply the kinship between the two. The Desert Ironwood is from the Sonora Desert only but mesquite grows along side of there too and they are part of the same family.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wonderful display of craftsmanship, congrats.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That is too cool! I'd love one of those holsters. When do those go up for sale?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

The holster is custom formed to that slingshot and makes a light click as it fits all the way in. I have been giving some thought to what more universal holster would look like.


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Very nice! I hope I can do one. Cheers!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That came out great!


----------



## Gary Columbus (Mar 6, 2014)

stunning work. That checkering must have taken some serious patience. thanks for sharing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is outstanding. I would be afraid to shoot it it looks so good.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Like it very much and also the leather carrier !


----------

